# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام  با مدرک کاردانی در کنکور(لطفا زودتر جواب بدید)

## pegahmht

سلام
من مدرک کاردانیمو  سال 91  گرفتم  موقع  ثبت نام اول گزینه نظام  اموزشی قذیم  رو زدم مجددا تغییر  دادم  و گزینه  نظام اموزشی سالی  واحدی رو انتخاب کردم  که بعدش  گزینه  فارغ التحصیل  دوره کاردانی هستم رو انتخاب کردم 
الان سوالم  اینه که من جز نظام جدید قرار میگیرم یا جدید ( دیپلممو  سال 88  و کاردانیمو سال 91 گرفتم ) ؟؟
من دارم کتابای نظام قدیم رو میخونم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## alk1370

سلام.نظام جدید قرار میگیرید یا جدید؟ :Yahoo (76): 

شما سال 88 دیپلم گرفتید پس میشید سالی واحدی.بعدشم که دیپلمتون اگه فنی هست که گزینه مربوط به خودش اون قسمت دیگه هم که دارای مدرک کاردانی.

کتاباتونم کتابای دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی هست.همون نظام قدیم

----------

